
What are some opportunities in residential and commercial real estate? - aml183
I have been looking at technology in residential and CRE, but it seems very antiquated. Obviously, Zillow and Redfin are modern, but besides those I see many legacy software (argus, costar, and realpage) in the space.
======
tixocloud
Agreed. Definitely do see plenty of opportunities within the residential and
commercial real estate space. The biggest problem will depend on which market
you're going after.

From my experience, there are great problems to solve on all sides of real
estate. The key would be to know who's going to be paying for it. For now,
I've settled on building a Zillow-type site in Canada. Happy to chat more if
you'd like someone to bounce ideas with.

------
shahryc
I've worked in both residential and commercial real estate a couple years
back, and I agree. The software that people use on a daily basis truly sucks.

~~~
aml183
Most definitely. What you think is the biggest problem that is worth chasing.
I don't want to create a full suite of products, but something that targets a
small niche to start.

